# Keeping Monitors together????



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Just a question!
I have seen people keeping monitors in the same large set up as adults. 
Has anyone kept monitors together in the same set up from a very young age??
Would it be ok?


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

matt748 said:


> Just a question!
> I have seen people keeping monitors in the same large set up as adults.
> Has anyone kept monitors together in the same set up from a very young age??
> Would it be ok?


We started our ackies all together at a young age and they were fine.

At the moment we have 2 young Quince monitors together in the same enclosure and they're great together.

Generally it's monitors such as the _V.prasinus _(Green tree) that should not be together in the early months/weeks as they can stress one another out. Also _V.storri _(storrs) have a habit of killing one another if kept in the same enclosure. It's not a rule, but it happens.


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool, mate. I have an Asian Water Monitor and have fallen in love with it. Its a great little character. I was wondering if these are ok together from a young age???
I already have worked out my long term plans for the set ups as the grow and even as an adult.
Would it be ok to keep two of these guys together with out fighting???


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

matt748 said:


> Cool, mate. I have an Asian Water Monitor and have fallen in love with it. Its a great little character. I was wondering if these are ok together from a young age???
> I already have worked out my long term plans for the set ups as the grow and even as an adult.
> Would it be ok to keep two of these guys together with out fighting???



I still know of a place where they have had several living together for nearly a year now and they've been ok so far to date. I think there can always be exceptions but from what I've read they're not known for fighting. There will no doubt be a dominant one though.


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheers buddy!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

matt748 said:


> Cheers buddy!


No worries mate. Hope you get on well.


----------

